# Patterns



## Powder keg (Mar 1, 2008)

Here is a quick picture of some of the patterns I'm trying to finish up. I just drew the layout the lines so I can drill them for the pins that will locate the two half's of my split patterns. I'll try and get some more photos of me doing this step. 







I got a new camera and I need the practice)


Later, Wes


----------



## BobWarfield (Mar 1, 2008)

Wes, are you going to take us all the way through cast on this thread?

Patterns are looking very cool!

Best,

BW


----------



## Powder keg (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes, but my back yard is still too muddy( Soon though. I cleaned off my molding bench and when I get these patterns done I'll have something to cast. I have a few more patterns that I'm working on, kind of in a mad dash to get the harder patterns done while I have access to the neat CNC machines at school. Their router is amazing. I could keep one of those busy for a while. 

Wes


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 1, 2008)

The middle flywheel on the top row... very cool.

CNC machines are great. I am acquiring the parts to convert both my mill and lathe. I have the opportunity coming to get some 80/20 to frame out a router as well.

Can't wait to see where this thread goes.

Eric


----------



## Powder keg (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats my favorite also)

I layed out the holes and drilled the first side all the way through. Then I clamped the two half's together and drilled through the holes that I just drilled. This insures that the two half's line up. Next I'll glue some tooth picks in for alignment pins. 






After the pins are dried, I'll start sanding the patterns. 

Later, Wes


----------



## BobWarfield (Mar 1, 2008)

Powder keg  said:
			
		

> Yes, but my back yard is still too muddy( Soon though. I cleaned off my molding bench and when I get these patterns done I'll have something to cast. I have a few more patterns that I'm working on, kind of in a mad dash to get the harder patterns done while I have access to the neat CNC machines at school. Their router is amazing. I could keep one of those busy for a while.
> 
> Wes



Wes, routers are one of the easiest CNC's to make. No end of articles on CNCZone. RE 80/20, sees Joes new 4x4 design on the 'Zone, which is 80/20. Looks like a real nice build out. 

You could do this kind of work on a CNC converted mill, but the router allows for larger projects too.

Thanks for starting this thread. I am eager to learn more about casting for sure!

I want to build a forge to make Damascus steel. Now I'm wondering if I can use it to melt material for casting too. I'll have to think about that!

Best,

BW


----------



## Mcgyver (Mar 1, 2008)

Wes, looks good, the homeshop potential for cnc made wood patterns is tremendous. how are you getting the draft angles - multiple passes with steps or are you using one of the end mills with a couple of degrees of taper?

in the first pic it looks like parts came off a 2 1/2 axis machine, are you cnc's the profiles, like say those on the spokes, or are you sanding them in?

great stuff - keep it coming


----------



## Powder keg (Mar 1, 2008)

I am drawing them up in master cam. I have machined everything with a ball endmill. It makes multiple passes. The draft angles are drawn in and the router takes it from there. They require a light sanding when they come off the router. 

Later, Wes


----------



## xlchainsaw (Aug 14, 2008)

BobWarfield  said:
			
		

> Wes, routers are one of the easiest CNC's to make. No end of articles on CNCZone. RE 80/20, sees Joes new 4x4 design on the 'Zone, which is 80/20. Looks like a real nice build out.
> 
> You could do this kind of work on a CNC converted mill, but the router allows for larger projects too.
> 
> ...


bob if you build a forge it will be great for melting aluminium and small amounts of brass. if you make a "hood" for it you will turn it into a small furnace. a peice of 50mm or 75 mm steel pipe with a handle on makes a good pot. of course you need to weld a bottom on it lol


----------



## BobWarfield (Aug 14, 2008)

Yep, I see the hood idea and it's a good one. Most of the forges pivot the lid anyway. Just as easy to make a hood that pivots in place of the lid for forging.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## xlchainsaw (Aug 14, 2008)

BobWarfield  said:
			
		

> Yep, I see the hood idea and it's a good one. Most of the forges pivot the lid anyway. Just as easy to make a hood that pivots in place of the lid for forging.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BW


i made mine from a 9 kg gas bottle. not quite cut into two ,i use the bottom for the fire and the other half is used for the hood. i just cut the bottom out of it and a bit outa of the side to allow for my pot handle. i use my air compressor for air through an old gas stove fitting so extra air is drawn in. i set my regulator to 30 psi . i use scrap timber and bbq. beads for fuel works a treat! when i scrounge enough scrap brass i will give brass a go! i have no reason to believe it wont work as i heard of others doing the same for small amounts.


----------

